# Do I really need Noble Goat?



## BarnyardBlast (Mar 19, 2016)

We bought our goats nearly two years ago. My husband wrote down the feeding instructions for what they had been given previously and we have faithfully followed it. Recently, I started worrying that we were over-feeding or feeding the wrong thing, so I started looking further into it. Now I'm worried that he might have written down the wrong stuff. I'm trying to make my feeding as simple as possible while maintaining a high level of health. We have Nigerian Dwarf goats.

Currently, they all receive the same mix of feed. We give equal parts Purina Noble Goat Grower (16% DQ) and Purina Goat Chow (sweet feed). We throw in BOSS and goat minerals. The bucks browse and I also give hay (not sure what kind). The ladies get hay and the pregnant ones receive hay and alfalfa.

One of my concerns is that the Noble Goat bag tag says to not feed to goats producing milk for food. We plan to milk for consumption. 

Do I need to feed Noble Goat? Any other suggestions for feeding would be welcome.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm sure you'll get lots of responses here.

Most will tell you that the bucks/wethers do NOT need any grain at all (maybe a little for the buck when he's performing his annual "duties" if he seems over worked), and in fact it can cause urinary problems for them. Some feed their herd pure alfalfa all the time... most feed a decent quality hay, free choice at all times (does not need to be horse quality). Most/many do NOT feed the does grain before they kid (or maybe just a little to maintain body quality) as that extra nourishment means bigger babies that can cause birthing issues. Many/most DO feed the does a little grain after they've had kids, especially if they are milking for home use as the does need the extra nourishment to produce good quality/quantity milk. Many/most do not feed the does grain when not milking, unless the doe is showing sings that she can not maintain body quality without it. Most provide free choice minerals (specifically for goats, NOT sheep or horse) and some provide free choice baking soda in case they get an upset tummy...

if you plan to change their diets, do so gradually over a week or so, so they don't go off feed and have issues.

@Southern by choice @babsbag @Goat Whisperer @frustratedearthmother @OneFineAcre Anyone else? 

There are already lots of feed threads that you can review as well.


----------



## BarnyardBlast (Mar 19, 2016)

Thanks. I've read a lot, but I doubt my thinking at times; especially if another's health is involved. So Noble Goat is basically a grain that should be used as a supplement, but (according to the bag), not when she is milking. So, I need to find another grain after she kids? (Which, incidentally, appears like it will be today). I've been worried about her weight and had read that about the grain making them larger during pregnancy. By the time I realized it, it was too late, but she might be large naturally. She was a FF last year and had three. I'm hopeful that today goes well as our local vet has been blunt about not knowing much about goats. He's happy to come out and look them over and vaccinate, but he doesn't do goats (simply because there are few people here who have them) and he doesn't do week-ends. 

We're already a bit scared to change any type of feed suddenly. We changed brands one time last year as TSC was out of the Purina and one of our goats died two days later. We hadn't lost any until that point and I always wondered if it was due to a sudden change. We keep backup bags now and will drive out of town if needed to prevent that type of change. 

Thanks for the info -


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 19, 2016)

So sorry you lost one of your goats 
If this were to happen again, they are okay to go a few days without grain as long as they aren't milking a lot. Not idea, just make sure they have hay. 

BOSS is a very hotly debated subject, so I generally don't say much on here about it. BOSS has a CA: P ratio that is very bad for bucks and wethers. Many worry about the grain causing UC- but honestly the BOSS is worse. So I warn customers/friends about it but don't do much on public forums about it. 

They really don't need to be on medicated feed anymore. Did you get them as kids? If you did, the breeder probably had them on it to prevent coccidiosis. Adults can get Cocci, but the kids are more susceptible. If you are worried about cocci, have a fecal run on them to make sure they don't have any. Kidding can also cause a parasite bloom- so it would be good to check your girl anyway.

I personally don't like sweet feed. The molasses can over time cause a binding affect when it comes to utilizing the minerals. I also don't like my goats to have molasses all the time. We only give it when its needed- after kidding or when a goat is sick. It is great to give them a boost. When they have it all the time their body it used to having those sugars all the time.

If they aren't getting fat, you can keep giving them a small about of feed everyday as a treat. This really depends on the goat itself. Some goats get fat off air others need a little help. 

You can get un-medicated Noble goat pellets. Some of out clients feed it and seem to like it. Bartlett is my #1 feed and Noble would probably be my #2.

If/when you switch the feed, do it SLOWLY over a week or 10 days and they should be okay. I understand being worried about switching feed 

Please know that this post it NOT to put down your feeding schedule! There is about a bajillion ways to feed goats. 
Everyone does something different. If it is working well for you and the goats are healthy, it doesn't mean that you need to goat change everything you have been doing.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 19, 2016)

What Goat Whisperer said
They don't need medicated feed
Just get the plain Noble Goat or just the Goat Chow
You didn't say how much feed you were feeding? Unless I missed it


----------



## chiques chicks (Mar 19, 2016)

I love reading the feeding threads on here!

I'm still new to goats, so have no answers, just observe to see if I'm doing anything horribly wrong.


----------



## Dogma (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm feeding Noble goat to try and fatten up a skinny goat (purchased this way) but its been hard. Many have said its difficult to fatten them during the winter!! Any suggestions?! She's getting about 2 to 3 cups daily and all the hay she wants. Fecal and worming done also. Thank you all.


----------



## BarnyardBlast (Mar 19, 2016)

Thanks - sorry for the late reply. I was in the goat house/yard all day. She kidded four and they are so sweet! We did run into a couple of problems during the delivery that I plan to post about in another thread if anyone has time...

Goat Whisperer, yes they were all ages when we bought them. We basically bought a herd - a buck, a doe and her kid (who is a wether), a 1 year old doe, and two does who were a few months old. I'll look further into that particular scenario. If the coccidiosis is the same kind that cats can get, it's all in our soil. We had feral cats deliver in the attic of an old farmhouse on our property and they literally started falling down the chimney less than a week old. There were seven and we lost one - the rest we bottle fed and tamed. They had it and it was horrific keeping them clean and hydrated.

Everyone looks healthy, but I feel like there's a better way. Thanks for your input.  

OneFineAcre - I didn't post how much as I'm a bit embarrassed that we don't know how much we should feed. We use the large feeding scoops and each 'pair' of goats gets about 2/3 of that size scoop of each feed along with a handful of BOSS. (We have different plots of land for them - the boy goats are together in one area - pregnant ladies in one and the other ones in a different pen). I'm fairly certain it's too much but they eat it all.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 19, 2016)

Congratulations of a successful four-some! That's awesome! By all means post your experience and pics... we thrive on pics!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 19, 2016)

Congrats on 4 healthy babies! 
We have a girl in the stall now, she is the 8th doe to kid this season 



BarnyardBlast said:


> I didn't post how much as I'm a bit embarrassed that we don't know how much we should feed. We use the large feeding scoops and each 'pair' of goats gets about 2/3 of that size scoop of each feed along with a handful of BOSS. (We have different plots of land for them - the boy goats are together in one area - pregnant ladies in one and the other ones in a different pen). I'm fairly certain it's too much but they eat it all.


Are you talking about the 3qrt feed scoop from TSC
First of all, don't be embarrassed! You are doing the right thing and trying to get into a better feeding schedule- why would you be embarrassed? You were right in your thinking 

This is way too much for theses little ND's. Our dry standard dairy goats don't eat that much. I do feel bad for you, that makes sense of how you lost the other doe. 

Most Nigerians eat 1-2 cups a day (kitchen measure cups). Others eat a little more when they are milking. You will need to slowly wean them down to the proper amount. If they have good pastures and good hay, you might be able to get them off of grain completely and just give a handful as a treat. 

Feel free to post pics of the newborns! We love baby pics 

Just know that nobody here is going to tear you down, everyone here is trying to help you & your goaties


----------



## chiques chicks (Mar 20, 2016)

Re: coccidiosis. I believe it is pretty much in all soil. The problem is each location has its own strain. A natural immunity is built in animals at a given location. Moving them to a new place exposes them to different pathogens, coupled with the stress of moving. When their bodies become overwhelmed or attacked by a strange pathogen is when the problem occurs.

Of course young animals are in more camber, as their bodies have no defenses.

I find this in poultry all the time. I can't use medicated feed for my one breed a it causes vitamin deficiencies. I slowly introduce dirt to them from a young age to build their bodies ability to withstand it.

Just my thoughts, and I've been wrong before.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 20, 2016)

Forgot to answer the cocci question last night, sorry. 

No, your goats cannot get the same cocci your cats get. 

This about sums it up-


> The protozoan organism causing Coccidiosis is the intestinal parasite of the genus Eimeria and is species specific -- which means that Coccidiosis in one species of animal cannot infect animals of another species. The long-held belief by some livestock breeders that chickens can infect goats with Coccidiosis is not true.



Goat Cocci is on your land only if the goats brought it in. Getting a fecal run is usually inexpensive and can give you a lot of data if you are worried about it.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 20, 2016)

Dogma said:


> I'm feeding Noble goat to try and fatten up a skinny goat (purchased this way) but its been hard. Many have said its difficult to fatten them during the winter!! Any suggestions?! She's getting about 2 to 3 cups daily and all the hay she wants. Fecal and worming done also. Thank you all.


If she is parasite free ( both internal and external) she will probably start gaining once it warms up. Do you have any good alfalfa? If you can slowly start adding it in she might be able to gain a little faster. You could also give a SMALL amount of calf manna- it think the directions are on the bag. It is very concentrated!  A 5lb bag from TSC will last you for a while.


----------



## BarnyardBlast (Mar 20, 2016)

GoatWhisperer - yes, it's probably the 3 quart scoop. The line a bit below the top says 2 quarts, so it's probably 3 when it's full. We fill it about to the 2 qt line. So, two goats would get daily - 2 qts of Noble Goat, 2 qts of Goat Chow, BOSS and minerals along with hay. I'll start slowly cutting back for them. I want to get rid of the medicated feed but I need to see what TSC sells. Thanks for the advice - I appreciate it.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 20, 2016)

What kind of goats?
That's a lot of feed


----------



## BarnyardBlast (Mar 20, 2016)

Nigerian Dwarfs. I'm going to start cutting back on the feed and increasing hay.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 20, 2016)

You really do need to cut back
My Nigerians get about a cup each in the morning and then another in the evening
Millers get a little more on the stand


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 21, 2016)

Think he meant "milkers" not millers...


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 21, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Think he meant "milkers" not millers...


Yes milkers.


----------



## Dogma (Mar 22, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> If she is parasite free ( both internal and external) she will probably start gaining once it warms up. Do you have any good alfalfa? If you can slowly start adding it in she might be able to gain a little faster. You could also give a SMALL amount of calf manna- it think the directions are on the bag. It is very concentrated!  A 5lb bag from TSC will last you for a while.


She is parasite free... I will do another fecal and try some alfalfa. Thank you.


----------

